# Vendor's Website Rant



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You know what really irritates me? Going to a website where the majority of the links don't work. Menu after menu of all these options, and none of them work! And when pointing this out to the offending parties (two large scale vendors in particular that I am thinking of) they respond with "Our website is a work in progress". Well I suggest you work on the progress offline and don't upload anything until it works! You are just pointing out to all of your potential customers that you are unorganized, and you are teeing them off before they even make a purchase. If your website doesn't work, why would I trust your products? Keep in mind, I'm not talking about the occasional broken link or typo, but websites that are 75% non-operational. Does anyone else feel this way? I realize not everyone is capable of website development, and they may not have the funds to hire it out. But you should have some kind of control over it, no matter who is doing it. Geeezzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

"Geeezzzzzzzzzzz" Now, Del, you have recently survived first forest fires and then a flood. It is said that bad things come in threes--could this web site stuff complete the trilogy? Good things are coming??? (Just be ready to duck!) 

Larry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Many IT professionals are just incompetent. They're not much more than software installers and wouldn't know how to find their left foot in a snow storm. 

Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, That is one reason I decided on a software that I can use for my website. I did not want to be tied to a person or company to make changes or updates and take days or weeks and hope they are around in a couple years. My main drawback is that many don't do international orders so I have a little workaround for that. My main issue is a shopping cart with shipping as nothing reasonable will calculate shipping and accept payment that is under 10k and designed for large online stores not a hobby store. 

Inventory software is a whole other game, nothing reasonable for a small company. Coming from the automotive industry I was wanting a similar software that I used to train and install with a good inventory control and stock order functions but I find myself running the business like the old time car dealers. Manual orders. EHhh At least QuickBooks allows me some functionality. They do offer an add on for about 7,500.00. NO THanks


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Jason we use Quick Books POS it work works really good. it's not that expensive.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Since we are on the topic.............I hate when vendors show things, and you can buy them, but they don't really have them........They should note that they are not available but will order for you, or something to that effect. I also agree with Del's Comments as well.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned a long time ago to call a vendor, my experience has been that web sites more often than not are not up to date and correct. If you order something from a web site, you have no idea if it is in stock, back ordered or being drop shipped for a third party.


Chuck


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

My rant...."Contact Us". So, I do. I send a nice email..."Can you please tell me the dimensions of product XYZ, I'm working with a very limited space". Response..."See our Website.". Well, I TRIED. Listen, your website doesn't have the information, or Didn't give me the answer I needed, so I asked...the glib reply..."See our website". If you bothered to send THAT reply, you could have easily replied with the actual data...this isn't a big company, either...a small company. Lost the sale. Not like I was dealing with some mindless person hired to answer the mail...this was the owner. Sorry, had to come out of long-term-lurk mode to rant. Back under my rock.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

What makes me mad is the store is to open at 10:00 am. You call at 10:30 -11:00 am no answer.
You leave two messages on the machine letting them know you want to order somethings.
Never return your call, you finely get to talk to someone and they put you on hold for a half hour.
I won't be doing business with them!


----------



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

I think that the website issues are part of a much larger problem. Many retailers seem to find offering good customer service an inconvenience. If they don't have an item in their inventory you get "I can find one for you"; then you wait for them to call-you get nothing! I have even had a retailer refer to me as a "Pain in the ###". I guess it does not matter how many thousand of dollars you spend in their stores; it has to come easy! I am glad to say that I have found a few reliable large scale retailers that have websites that work, and they offer outstanding customer service! I say "Stick with the winners".


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 18 Nov 2013 06:12 PM 
Jason we use Quick Books POS it work works really good. it's not that expensive. 
Robby,

Yes I am using QB Pro its just not as customizable as I hoped. When I bought it I was told it can do what I was asking about but they failed to tell me the add on full inventory software is 5,000-6,000 but integrates right in. It works well enough for me for the few hundred it costs to buy. Have been looking at the POS Basic and Pro but have not yet bit the bullet. Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I deal with two people in Iowa. They usually have what I want. They call me when necessary. And most important their " Contact Us " program works. prices are reasonable. 

Life is good. 

JJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I like to know actual ship date when placing an online order from a large business. For hobby product, I don't mind having to send an e-mail to find out if something is in stock. 

I find myself buying more from companies with good web sites, both because they seem to care more about the customer experience and because I spend more time on their site.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Jason I sent you a PM with a link to a website with the QB Point of Sales system. That is what you need to go with your QB Pro.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I am guilty of some of the problems listed here. It can be tough to keep everything going when there is only one person to do everything. I try to do all I can to avoid these problems but sometimes it just happens. I work by myself, cannot afford to hire someone. I do my best to offer good customer service but sometimes it doesn't happen for whatever reason.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your far removed from these problems Robby, really .... 

You always talk with me!!!! 

Thanks, Dirk


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have any "problems" there are not evident to me over the many years I have depended upon you for goods and services. Your website encourages me to purchase stuff and you faithfully respond to my emails in due course. As far as I am concerned, and I make this widely known to my many G-scale acquaitances and club members, you are the GO TO GUY. Thanks!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I second that Robert. nicely said. Robby is great.


----------

